# Tides... Your choice?



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

How many of you wont even put the boat in the water if the tide isnt right for you and who doesnt care what its doing? Whats your favorite tide to go on and around what time? Personally Ive always found incoming tides the most productive but have actually killed more flounder at one time on an outgoing. Probably just found them that night. Whats your opinions?


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

haha shouldnt u be on the water by now fishing ? my theory is just go , if u wait on the perfect tide then u could wait for months and thats just time wasted for nothing . the ones that do wait are the folks that sit there scratching their heads reading great reports and kicking themselves for not going . but i do catch more fish in moving water in or out . now with that said, get out there so we can have a report in the morning !


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I've always had better luck gigging flounder on an outgoing tide. Where I gig, the water color is poor so it's easier to see them when the water isn't deep and getting deeper with an incoming tide. Easier to spot a sting ray too with an outgoing tide so I don't step on one.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Just made it back to the house about 30 minutes ago. I was able to get my limit but it was an all nighter. As soon as I figure out how to get put pictures on my computer from my Droid ill start posting pics. Weather was great, but the east side of the bay was really murky and had to stick to the west side. Fish didnt start finding the beach until one or so and they didnt stick around long. Spent alot time chasing ghosts. Ended up with 10 flounder all 16 plus inches, 2 sheepshead, a few jarheads, and some crabs. It wasnt too bad. Alot of poling along. The crabs around catfish are pretty thick if your looking for those. Just couldnt see well enough to flounder or I may have been able to pick and choose. Overall it wasnt too bad, but the floundering is just slow right now. Hopefully it will pick up soon.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

The tides don't dictate if I go at all. If it's a strong tide though it may dictate which direction I pole! In my opinion the only thing the tide does is dictate how long it will be before they start to come up to the edge. The wind speed and direction will usually dictate where I go and can possibly make me not go, not usually though.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Have allways done better with a rising tide. I have gigged flounders on low tide/neap tide and everything in between. But my very best nights and nights most consistent have been when the tide was rising. I've actually floundered nights with the tide low and no fish sign and waited for the tide change. Once the tide started to rise have slayed them on the same beach I had just floundered. Don't get me wrong//Go when you can// and log conditions when you go and I think you will see more on a rising tide.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got spots that are better on low tides and spots that are better at high tide.

The wind has just as much influence on where I go as the tide does.

Last week we started working the shoreline at dead low. Nothing was laying shallow and only small 6" fish laying in 1-2 foot of water. But as the tide started coming in, the fish came with it and we started finding them up in 6-12" of water.

I've also hit a creek with the tide half out, and found them laying shallow, 6-12", and pointing towards the deeper water. 

Its not just where OR when you go, its where AND when you go.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Well said bbb


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't worry about the tides too much either. I just go. Although wind plays a big role in if I go or not. Too much wind and I will hang it up unless its a direction I know I can still flounder on. I typically will check to see what the tides are doing though and if I see the incoming tide starting an hour or so later ill wait a little bit before I go to catch it. As Bama mentioned I've always done better on incoming tides. Good post bbb.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok , now that we have all the facts and the yrs of experience laid out by some of the finest flounder hunters on this forum ( including me ) . Let's see the photos of last night catch Travis !


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i was just wondering...how long after low tide do you expect the tide to be coming in sufficently? thanks


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

A- I just wait for the time it starts pushing in real well, height really doesn't matter to me as much, just may change where I go. Just have to be out there.

As of right now I'm a newbie to the picture uploading game from my droid and I failed to take any pictures worth a hoot. Although I can take some more when I lay all these fillets and crabs out to cook. Typically helps motivate people to get in the boat seeing the end result anyway:yes: I should be out now but my poling arms are about wore out.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

(pics)... "Typically helps motivate people to get in the boat seeing the end result anyway:yes:"

ROGER that!


----------

